# Are you thinking of moving to spain? If so channel 5 would love to hear from you



## blakewaynorth

*Blakeway North, the makers of Benidorm ER, are developing a new expat series for Channel 5*. 

Are you moving imminently to Spain? Have you decided to leave Blighty for a new, cheaper, better quality of life in the sun? If so, then Blakeway would love to hear from you. 

We are currently looking to speak to families/couples who have already made the big decision to move abroad and are due to move soon. 

*Please email georgina.madley{at}blakeway.tv or call 0161 838 2516.*


----------



## VFR

blakewaynorth said:


> *Blakeway North, the makers of Benidorm ER, are developing a new expat series for Channel 5*.
> 
> Are you moving imminently to Spain? Have you decided to leave Blighty for a new, cheaper, better quality of life in the sun? If so, then Blakeway would love to hear from you.
> 
> We are currently looking to speak to families/couples who have already made the big decision to move abroad and are due to move soon.
> 
> *Please email georgina.madley{at}blakeway.tv or call 0161 838 2516.*


The Add channel that always looks to sensationalize anything in the quest for viewing figures.
Well we are open to offers I guess but would you not be better looking for a Big Fat Pikey / Dole Scrounger / The list is endless. 

Sorry for being a cynic & I must get out more.


----------



## lucy1

blakewaynorth said:


> *Blakeway North, the makers of Benidorm ER, are developing a new expat series for Channel 5*.
> 
> Are you moving imminently to Spain? Have you decided to leave Blighty for a new, cheaper, better quality of life in the sun? If so, then Blakeway would love to hear from you.
> 
> We are currently looking to speak to families/couples who have already made the big decision to move abroad and are due to move soon.
> 
> *Please email georgina.madley{at}blakeway.tv or call 0161 838 2516.*


Might be a bit more interesting and up-to-date to do a programme on those moving back to the UK and their reasons. Lots of sad stories that life in Spain is not always" cheaper", "better quality of life" and "sunny".


----------

